# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Sayonara", drama film, Kôji Fukada, 2015, Japan

## Airicist

"Sayonara" on IMDb

Star: Geminoid-F

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tokyo: ‘Sayonara’ Filmmakers Debate Future of Robot Actors"

by James Hadfield
October 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Movie "Goodbye" The 28th Tokyo International Film Festival stage greeting video

Published on Oct 30, 2015




> Stage greeting of October 22, 2015 Tokyo International Film Festival Competition exhibition of the movie "Goodbye" was held. Podium was of the Fukada Koji Director, Buraiari Long played the heroine, Tanya, and a genuine Android Geminoid F, who played the android-Leona, is her father, a global leader in Android research there Ishiguro Hiroshi Professor.

----------

